# What are your plans for cleanliness?



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't want to use my water supply to stay clean, we would go through it way faster imo. I have heard that some people stock up on baby wipes, they stay moist if they stay sealed. If they do dry up, I guess you just have to add a little water and it makes them moist again. What are your plans to stay clean? what do you think about using baby wipes? 

Gman303


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I have baby wipes in my stockpile but also have soap, shampoo, and water water water.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

I knew I forgot something. :mrgreen:


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

baby wipes here too. Dollar store item. Not sure how many I should get though.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> baby wipes here too. Dollar store item. Not sure how many I should get though.


I think I will go with Costco's Kirkland brand wipes. You get 900 wipes for like $30, and it has 9 individual sealed packs of 100 wipes each


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Gman303 said:


> I think I will go with Costco's Kirkland brand wipes. You get 900 wipes for like $30, and it has 9 individual sealed packs of 100 wipes each


For long term storage I think I would vac. Seal the individual packets.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

water collection system, creek water, and storage of gallons of bleach.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

With all the water we have our plan is to have full running water Gravity feed except in winter then it will be only when needed and heated by a water heating wood stove.
Soap made for lye and Soap tree should do.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I just lick myself, the cat showed me how.


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

Leon said:


> I just lick myself, the cat showed me how.


LMAO! somehow I figured you would say something like this Leon. Too funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

In warm weather, dunk myself in the river or lake. In cold weather, melt snow....and above all, lower my standards.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

As long as you can wash your privates and pits your probably "clean enough" even in todays standards depending on how hard you worked that day.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I live near two rivers and a large freshwater lake. I plan to use a bucket and soap to get cleaned off, and then do a final rinse in a kiddie wading pool half filled with distilled water made over an open wood campfire in a fire pit. There are a lot of germs and bacteria in untreated water, so a final rinse will keep you from getting a case of the creeping crud, or worse. 

In my BOBs/GHBs/hunting pack I use sanitary wet wipes in the foil packages. You can get boxes of 24 wipes at Wally World for ~$3.00. These work for sanitary purposes, and also for washing your hands just to eat, or cleaning a wound (these are antiseptic). I also keep a bottle of alcohol-based hand sanitizer in each pack, along with toilet paper and paper shop towels. I also keep a toothbrush, toothpaste, dental floss, and floss sticks, and a small bottle of Listerine -- also serves as a wound cleaner/antiseptic. And I keep a tube of Neosporin in with bandaids.

I also carry similar setups when I travel for work. So many surfaces you have to touch when you travel, so I use the wipes to clean my hands (and tray table on airplanes) before I eat.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

The pioneers took one bath in the spring. And they survived. My wife might not like it, but I'll be fine.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have stood in the rain with a bar of soap before, learned how to brush my teeth and shave on a canteen cup 1/2 full of fresh water.
Yes, you will smell bad, you just learn to enjoy life's little luxuries, things that you had always taken for granted.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Since the desert does not have much water.

Just have to wash with sand.


----------



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

Watercanlady said:


> I have baby wipes in my stockpile but also have soap, shampoo, and water water water.


I agree on the wet wipes a small sealed container can have 80+ wipes in it, that makes up for a Mountain of Toilet paper. I have backpacked all over the World and one container of wet wipes is gold and people will love you for telling them to supply them.


----------



## prepgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I believe one can wash up in a creek and use clay to scrub with.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

A well is great. I need a hand pump though. 
Using rain water is an option if you have a collection vesessel.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> As long as you can wash your privates and pits your probably "clean enough" even in todays standards depending on how hard you worked that day.


Don't forget to take care of your feet. There's only one thing worse than humping a heavy alice pack and weapons all over creation on painful blistered feet and thats sitting down at camp within smelling distance of some numbnut who won't wash their socks or take care of his/her feet. Let it happen just once and your posse will set you straight in short order. 
To the OP, build a simple sand filter with a drum or barrel to filter the water for most needs, then chemically treat or use a solar still to satisfy you potable water needs. Great post, thanks for stirring this one up for us.

punch


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm surprised that no one decided to follow up on Insatiable One's comment. In Australia, the aboriginal people clean themselves with dirt. Dirt may sound "dirty" (humor intended) but it's cleaner than much of the crap that forms on your body. You use it to scrub with then use an edged stick to scrape it off. It gets rid of smells, mites, excess sweat, etc. Even Native Americans used dirt... although it was often combined with a sweat lodge. But... same edged sticks to scrape with....

The idea is to get rid of the potential for disease, infection, plus your smell (which would give you away when hunting or being hunted). A bit of dirt on your skin is quick doable.... all things considered. And, when dry... tend to come off (well, mostly.)


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Part of me is going to wash in the blood of my enemies, arrrrghhhh.









The other part will use the wipes, bar soap, liquid desanitizer, toothpaste in my pack.


----------

